# Ding Dong......



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

........the witch is "dead".....

and now we can talk about dogs again without it being a felat, err, weirdo-fest. LMAO!!! 

Anyway....I have Jesea pretty much placed in a working home for SAR cadaver. Thanks for the PM's and e-mails. 

Once the deal is done (as in she is picked up) I will announce where she is going and who with. Don't want to jynx it. :mrgreen::mrgreen:

I am really comfortable with the placement as hard as it is for me to do it.  But it truly is the best thing for her to be in a working SAR cadaver home.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Carol Boche, aka the ruby slipper killer! :mrgreen:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

James Lechernich said:


> Carol Boche, aka the ruby slipper killer! :mrgreen:


LMAO!!! Make that stupid dress some jeans and a tee-shirt and I am busted....:razz::razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> LMAO!!! Make that stupid dress some jeans and a tee-shirt and I am busted....:razz::razz::razz::razz:


Just practicing some new skills.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just practicing some new skills.


Excellent...want me to teach you Multi Quote next....LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> Carol Boche, aka the ruby slipper killer! :mrgreen:


LOL, this reminded me of a movie, and there were a bunch of men in drag dressed as Dorothy there...what a fitting picture.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> ........the witch is "dead".....
> 
> and now we can talk about dogs again without it being a felat, err, weirdo-fest. LMAO!!!


Did Jeff get banned?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> Did Jeff get banned?


Nope........this is what kills me....Jeff tells the truth, sometimes not in the best way, and some people don't like hearing it. 

Do I like hearing that the foundation work with Ajay is lacking? Well no, but I am not going to freak out about it. I just do more of it. 

Do I like hearing that I need to step back and solidify my foundation with Ash? Well, no, but I am not going to freak out about it. I just do more of it. 

I want to succeed in the sport world. Do I think I can do it with Jeff's instruction? Yes, I do. I can also gleen training tips from others if it works for my dogs, and ya know what? Jeff is not going to freak out about it. 

He does not force us to do it his way, he teaches us to train the way it works for the dogs.....period. 

It is not up to me to warn people not to hand over the rope that is going to hang them with Jeff. 

What I will say, is, just call him or come train with him. It is worth it, and you will see that he is not some crazy, asshole, ogre that just internet quarterbacks. 

There, that is my attempt at positive for the day...LOL :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I want to see some video of James dog working. How about it James, got any video of your dog ? You got a lot of pictures, kinda like the witch. 

Funny, Carol is getting those creepy phone calls again. Seems to happen whenever banned boy gets the boot. I don't think that is funny by the way.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I want to see some video of James dog working. How about it James, got any video of your dog ? You got a lot of pictures, kinda like the witch.
> 
> Funny, Carol is getting those creepy phone calls again. Seems to happen whenever banned boy gets the boot. I don't think that is funny by the way.


Time to call the phone company and have all restricted/private calls blocked, or a trace back done on them for harassment. I haven't worked for Qwest for several years, I forget what it was called, but they can do it and block the specific number as well.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Funny, Carol is getting those creepy phone calls again. Seems to happen whenever banned boy gets the boot. I don't think that is funny by the way.


Yeah that is "funny". It would be a great time for a shit disturbing know nothing to start his disturbing too. ;-)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Show us your "defense training" videos again ! ! ! ! ! !

I really like the tracking vid as well. Show us how you "develop" the hold and bark. pop pop pop.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

Maybe you should go and play with the awdf people. Politic boy. Everybody loves a politician. 

I love watching you train your dog. Especially the tracking video. AWESOME ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I say " shit disturbing know nothing" and look who's getting his panties in a twist!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Obviously my defense training is working on you!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No, no, show that video again. Show us your bark and try not to cur.

If you get anything out of this, get this, I think of you as a joke. I cannot take anyone like you seriously. Cringing dogs on a track ?? Please.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> No, no, show that video again. Show us your bark and try not to cur.
> 
> If you get anything out of this, get this, I think of you as a joke. I cannot take anyone like you seriously. Cringing dogs on a track ?? Please.



and yet you didn't know how to fix it but Smith did.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> ........the witch is "dead".....
> 
> and now we can talk about dogs again without it being a felat, err, weirdo-fest. LMAO!!!


Carol

Are you serious? David had posted some interesting videos lately
and even had some interesting training discussions. Obviously he doesn't know when to STFU and what is appropriate subject matter for a dog training forum. However, I see no reason for you to gloat or to LYAO. As far as "talk about dogs again"?
Look at this topic, more of the same old same old sh*t, very little about dog training :-(


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Carol
> 
> Are you serious? David had posted some interesting videos lately
> and even had some interesting training discussions. Obviously he doesn't know when to STFU and what is appropriate subject matter for a dog training forum. However, I see no reason for you to gloat or to LYAO. As far as "talk about dogs again"?
> Look at this topic, more of the same old same old sh*t, very little about dog training :-(


Thomas.....

Yes, I am dead serious. And there are way more people rejoicing than you know. You have no idea how bad he can be and that he does it on other boards and creeps other people out. 
It's one thing to be an ass on a board, but it is another to be a creepy freak.

I for one don't care if my threads get crazy....better mine than anyone else trying to actually get some answers. 

This thread was not posted to talk dogs. More to say that I am HAPPY he is gone and to tell the ones that inquired that Jesea has found a home. 

And yes....the phone calls happened again last night. We are changing our home phone number today. This time from a number with a area code of 787.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought the thread could have been started without the intro about the witch..and the name calling in the same sentence about getting back to talking about dogs...

I do honestly believe that if that was omitted from the intial post, that there was little chance to derail the thread, and it would have been solely about the dog/ maybe could have even shifted to SAR, or something..positive. Instead of the BS and personal crap, which obviously started with the OP...and continued on...

This thread was more about the "witch" than the SAR dog, started with the title and the first 1-2 sentences, with the SAR dog commentary to add in there afterwards...

How did you know he was banned? do they announce that publicly, or tell you through PM or what? (after that last round, if he is banned, I am not suprised, kinda left no other options) just wondering how you knew, was it posted?

Anyhow, I will wait to hear the unveiling of the information about the SAR dog...sounds like a good fit for a placement...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> I thought the thread could have been started without the intro about the witch..and the name calling in the same sentence about getting back to talking about dogs...
> 
> I do honestly believe that if that was omitted from the intial post, that there was little chance to derail the thread, and it would have been solely about the dog/ maybe could have even shifted to SAR, or something..positive. Instead of the BS and personal crap, which obviously started with the OP...and continued on...
> 
> ...


Really???? Off to the left of each persons post is their name right??? Look down at the boxes under the name....starts with "broke the bark collar" or whatever.....look down farther....it will say member, junior member, senior member or BANNED member. 

Sorry guys, no inside track. Just know the board. 

As for BS and personal crap....Joby, you have NO idea the crap I get from some on this board, no idea...

I found out who made the phone calls last time. It is a PITA to have to do it again.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> And yes....the phone calls happened again last night. We are changing our home phone number today. This time from a number with a area code of 787.


Carol,

What does you getting crank phone calls have to do with David
getting banned? Do you think he blames you for his banishment? That doesn't make any sense. You unjustly accused Chris M of making them before and now you're 
pointing fingers again. There is a simple solution, don't answer blocked or restricted numbers and hang up if the call gets weird.
I sure wouldn't go to the bother of changing my phone number
and having to notify all my friends and business contacts over some crank calls.
I had Kwame Winston call my cell phone TWENTY TIMES in a half hour last year. I kept on hanging up and he finally gave up.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Really???? Off to the left of each persons post is their name right??? Look down at the boxes under the name....starts with "broke the bark collar" or whatever.....look down farther....it will say member, junior member, senior member or BANNED member.
> 
> Sorry guys, no inside track. Just know the board.
> 
> ...


never knew that about the banned thing...never paid attention. thanks...lol


----------

